# Questions on a DIY Co2



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

So I have this 55 gallon tall tank. We put a ton of plants in it. Had the Co2 kit, had everything set up and then we find out the kit is a piece of fish poop. So luckily we were able to return it and I started doing some research. Looks easy enough to make one. So that's the plan. But I have a few things to clear up. First off we will be using one of those larger juice containers, it's bigger and stronger than a 2 liter pop bottle. Second, maybe up the recipe as this is a larger tank and it needs more Co2, or is that just wasteful? Third will one of those little glass diffusers on ebay work or not? I know I need to gather a few things, I plan on getting a bubble counter and a back flow valve thingy... anything else I might need? I've got tape, silicon, tubing. Anyone out there do this for a larger tank?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

First off most of those co2 kits are just glorified diy.

On the 55 your gonna have to piggy back a few bottles to do any good. But doing a double recipe is just a waste of ingrediants as it won't make any more or last any longer.
Glass diffuser will work, but would suggest to get 2 of them and then piggy back 2 bottles on each end.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A 30g tank is about where DIY runs out on effectiveness. You can help it out by ganging 3-4 bottles together and try that out.


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, we figured out pretty fast that's what it was. Thank you, 2 it is!


----------

